# hacku jordan images (Yahoo! contest)



## darkshadow (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi guys 

I just want to  share images from hacku Jordan ;  I'm the  one with big heart on his t-shirt .

check it out http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.144569985631356.38282.100002350675065&type=3&l=65723db9ae

it was fun .


----------

